# Alternative heat sources. Is anyone using Kerosene heaters



## Vibes (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to burn quite a bit of Kerosene. I had a Kerosun Director, and a Kerosun Omni. They were very good heaters and I heated my whole house with just those 2. I burned about 12 gallons a week.

I quit using them, when the price of Kerosene went up rapidly. But since all fuel went up so much it probably evened out. Plus, when I went to buy replacement wicks, the new wicks were loosely woven, and didn't burn off the vapors as well.

I like those heaters. I could take them up to camp with me and saved the fuss of dealing with the furnace when we got there. I don't remember the BTU output of them, but as much as I remember, they seemed way more efficient than the pellet stoves that are so popular now, and they didn't need electric to operate.

So does anyone run them, and what barnd are they, and how good do they burn.


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 26, 2014)

A friend used one of them and always complained of headaches.
I talked him into a vent less propane heater he thanks me for the $ he has saved propane compared to kerosene and no headaches.
Northentools sells them for about $200


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I would never use one in my house, I can't stand the smell plus I don't believe they are all that safe.
Be very careful if you do. co2 and all the risk of fire.
Back when I was a kid my grandparents had a kitchen cook stove that had propane burners and on the left side it had a kerosene burner, it heated that end of their house for many, many years.
dave


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have one...not sure of the brand/model etc. They don't smell all that great when you start them up. I've been running one for a couple hours each morning lately. The insert has had trouble keeping up when the temps really drop and I'm not about to use the electric baseboard heat.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used a kerosene fired Toyostove laser monitor heater for many years. They are very efficient, no smell ever and put out 40,000 btu's. with a fan forced blower. Also bought 2 used units from a local school dept. when they upgraded to a boiler system. That should tell you how safe they are to operate. Price new back then was around $2000. They throw out serious heat and are used in thousands of rental units in my area. Many are propane fired, but I prefer kerosene.


----------



## jeff1981 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use one whenever it's colder than about 20F out. (Frequently here) because I live in a big old drafty house. Woodstove at one end, pellet stove at the other, and the Kero in the living room. The trick (with fiberglass wicks) Is to dry burn it twice a week when using it every day. I light it on the porch, bring it in, and take it back out to shut it down. Works great, inexpensive, and keeps the house much more comfortable. Kero really isn't that expensive used in one of these- they are very efficient.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 26, 2014)

mainwoods, is that unit vented? I think a vented unit like a monitor is fine and they just sip the fuel.
dave


----------



## Vibes (Jan 26, 2014)

qweesdraw said:


> A friend used one of them and always complained of headaches.
> I talked him into a vent less propane heater he thanks me for the $ he has saved propane compared to kerosene and no headaches.
> Northentools sells them for about $200



My bud has a ventless propane in the camp that we hunt at. I see no advantage over my old Kerosun that I used to take up there. In fact I know at todays Propane prices, its much more expensive to run, and you lose the portability factor.

I used to let mine just burn out every time it was run. Never had any smell at all. Minimal when lighting it. Same as a good fire in a woodburner. Get it hot quick and less smoke.

As far as them being dangerous how so? Any fire is dangerous when put in the wrong hands.

What brand do you burn Jeff 1981.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 26, 2014)

Just Wood here! Not interested in any other heat source...


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got a small Sears brand kero heater that I believe is a Japanese Toyotomi/Toyostove. Years ago I used that thing full time during the winter for heat. Never had a problem with any kind of smell mainly because I started it and shut it down outside. Every week or two I'd dry burn the wick. I don't use it much now because of what the gas stations around here are asking for a gallon of kerosene. But I still keep it in the shed ready to go in case a friends power goes out.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes. I use kerosene for a very small percentage of heat input. Not some ugly, or stinky, bulky box, though.

I've a few "Aladdin" mantle lamps. Can provide emergency lighting, burn with clean blue flame, around 3200 B/h. Can heat a room here, like for making a bath into a sauna, when I want to take a break from tending to the stove, or in far shoulder season.

Talk about sipping fuel!


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 26, 2014)

Have both propane & kerosene heater & lamps but they are a backup to the woodstove. We don't normally use them, the stove keeps the house plenty warm.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 26, 2014)

Yea I'm just kicking around getting another one for back up, or to run in the shed. That lantern sounds kinda nice. I'll check into those. I have one of those Big Buddy propane heaters. I luckily bought 3 of those small cylinders just in case I needed them. If I don't use them I'll return them in the spring. I should put them on Ebay. LOL.


----------



## greenskeeper (Jan 26, 2014)

when i was a kid my parents ran 2 kerosene heaters that worked well. I was always amazed at how long the 2 gallon tank lasted.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 26, 2014)

The Toyostove laser monitor is direct vented through the wall. They only draw air from outside the house.


----------



## cnice_37 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have my parents old one. Don't know where to buy kero so I stay cold while tinkering in the basement. Where do you get that stuff?

I would like to get it going again, stop giving me wimpy excuses to not finish projects.


----------



## jeff1981 (Jan 26, 2014)

Vibes said:


> My bud has a ventless propane in the camp that we hunt at. I see no advantage over my old Kerosun that I used to take up there. In fact I know at todays Propane prices, its much more expensive to run, and you lose the portability factor.
> 
> I used to let mine just burn out every time it was run. Never had any smell at all. Minimal when lighting it. Same as a good fire in a woodburner. Get it hot quick and less smoke.
> 
> ...


I have a couple- pretty much all the 23,000btu convection heaters are the same now, Korean knockoffs of the Kerosun and Corona. If you can find one, a Corona 23dk is an excellent heater. I got the one in my living room right now on sale at TSC for $99 last year, and it's been great. It's a Dyna Glo. The trick with these things is to take good care of the wick- burn it dry (outside the house) then remove the catalytic unit, raise the wick, light it with a match and allow it to burn off again. Then fill it up, give it an hour of soak time for the wick, and relight. When I was able to get clear K1 I only had to dry burn once a week, with the dyed stuff we have now it's usually 2x per week. The only downside is if you only need a little heat- they burn best at nearly full bore, and can be smelly if you turn them down. Doesn't bother me, I only use it for those really cold nasty nights.

I don't think they are any more dangerous than any other fire. If you google around a bit, you'll find they are used as primary heat in many or most Japanese homes. 

Also- dry burning only applies if you have a fiberglass wick. If you dry burn a cotton wick (flame spreader heater) you will ruin it and have to trim your wick. The cotton wicks are not all that common anymore, but I do have an old Kerosun Omni with a flame spreader setup.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 27, 2014)

That's the information I was looking for Jeff. Thanks!!!

Around Pittsburgh, when I was running Kerosun heaters, there was different grades of K1. All you had to do was put it in a jar and look at the clarity to tell which stations had the best fuel. Gulf oil had the best, hands down! Sunoco's was good, almost real good. Every other station just had the run of the mill Ashland oil kerosene that was the color of cheap wiskey. After a while, the only kero that was around was the Ashland stuff.

I'm going to get another Kero unit when they go on clearance at the end of the heating season. That is if there are any left.


----------



## John R (Jan 27, 2014)

I used to use one back when Kero was a buck to buck and a half per gallon.
The dogs liked it more than I did, they always laid in front of it anytime it was burning.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 27, 2014)

cnice_37 said:


> I have my parents old one. Don't know where to buy kero so I stay cold while tinkering in the basement. Where do you get that stuff?
> 
> I would like to get it going again, stop giving me wimpy excuses to not finish projects.



Up here some gas stations have a separate kerosene pump set off away from the other pumps. Especially gas stations owned by oil delivery companies.


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2014)

Our backup? A 95% efficient NG forced air furnace.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Back in the day we used a kero-sun in the basement when it was real cold to prevent freeze-ups. It was effective but the wife couldn't live with the fumes. Over time I successfully locked down all possible issues to cause pipe freeze ups using a variety of workarounds.

Still keep an electric kero powered torpedo for special ops.

...just saying it's getting harder to find kero around here.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 27, 2014)

kodiak said:


> Our backup? A 95% efficient NG forced air furnace.


 Hows that a back up if the power goes out? I consider a back-up something good in case of an emergency. Unless you also have generator back-up. Most portable generators would have a hard time powering a furnace throughout a - 15 degree night with - 35 wind chills.

If you were getting fumes from the Kero, it was because you weren't burning efficiently. Your wick needed burned off, trimmed or just replaced. They worked on the same premise as the new EPA wood burners. A clean burn means a hot burn and the hot burn burns off the fumes.

Kero isn't a problem around our area. All the Sheetz convenience stores still sell it. Funny thing is it seems like older folks are the only ones I see using it. That or guys obviously running torpedoeson the job site.


----------



## dgburner (Jan 27, 2014)

In my neck of the woods most houses are all electric and the 23K convection units are almost a necessity. In the inevitable ice induced power outage these babies can keep 2500 sqft comfortable when its well below freezing and they're perfect for setting a frying pan on for some scrambled eggs and sausage, hotdogs, grilled cheese ..... I'd use it more often but with kerosene at $4.19/gal its cheaper to run strip heat when its available.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 27, 2014)

We recently picked up a NG wall heater (30,000 btu) for the finished basement as we primarily heat with wood on the main floor - basement would turn into a fridge during the winter months.

I have to say I'm very impressed with this unit - seems to just sip the NG but keeps the basement nice and warm (on the lowest setting). In addition to burning wood and having a generator for the furnace, this is part of our "backup plan" as it should have no problem keeping the house from freezing if things go bad (and I run outta wood for some reason).

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Natural-Blue-Flame/dp/B000UPR5TO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390835293&sr=8-1&keywords=wall heater natural gas


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 27, 2014)

cnice_37 said:


> I have my parents old one. Don't know where to buy kero so I stay cold while tinkering in the basement. Where do you get that stuff?
> 
> I would like to get it going again, stop giving me wimpy excuses to not finish projects.



For those looking at cnice like he has three heads....Kerosene space heaters are illegal in Massachusetts so it's tough to find at gas stations. There's only a couple stations I know of up there that sell it...and I usually gas up in Mass.

Here in Connecticut, most gas stations that carry Diesel also sell Kerosene. So maybe every fourth or fifth gas station you can get it.

If you're not using a lot, might be cheapest to go to Walmart in NH or RI and pick 2-1/2 gallons. If you like the heat, then you can buy some 5 gallon cans and find a station you can fill them up at.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 27, 2014)

I also use a toyo laser for backup to my wood stove, we also hear our hot water with a toyo heater, could not ask for a better set up. Very efficient, we burn about 4 cord a year and 40-50 gallons of kerosene to heat our 1800 sq foot home and hot water.


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2014)

Vibes said:


> Hows that a back up if the power goes out? I consider a back-up something good in case of an emergency. Unless you also have generator back-up. Most portable generators would have a hard time powering a furnace throughout a - 15 degree night with - 35 wind chills.
> .


Yes, we have a generator. The furnace is natural gas so it requires very little power to run.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 27, 2014)

You can actually run a lot of crucial appliances off inverters as well. I was able to keep both fridge and freezer, cold and frozen during the Christmas ice storm of 2013 off a cheap $75.00 1600/800 watt Coleman inverter and my Toyota Tacoma. A while back I got bored and made a inverter generator from a riding lawn mower and gm 1 wire alternator the Coleman inverter and my boat deep cycle battery.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2014)

MofoG23 said:


> We recently picked up a NG wall heater (30,000 btu) for the finished basement as we primarily heat with wood on the main floor - basement would turn into a fridge during the winter months.
> 
> I have to say I'm very impressed with this unit - seems to just sip the NG but keeps the basement nice and warm (on the lowest setting). In addition to burning wood and having a generator for the furnace, this is part of our "backup plan" as it should have no problem keeping the house from freezing if things go bad (and I run outta wood for some reason).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Natural-Blue-Flame/dp/B000UPR5TO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390835293&sr=8-1&keywords=wall heater natural gas


I have the same in the basement for when I'm gone for a day or more. It's hanging on a wall near the wood stove, and kicks in when the basement gets down to about 60°, it runs 3-4 times a year. I have it's twin brother in my ice fishing shack, and it's too much for the little space in there, usually just sits there with the pilot light on, unless we're in and out a lot.

Mine are propain, as there's no NG at my house, or on a frozen lake for that matter! Da shack heater, in a semi-rare moment of it actually running. (Note fancy beer reliquification shelf, handy for when the beer's been in the snowbank too long):


----------



## Vibes (Jan 27, 2014)

Hows the fishing?


----------



## Vibes (Jan 27, 2014)

mesupra said:


> You can actually run a lot of crucial appliances off inverters as well. I was able to keep both fridge and freezer, cold and frozen during the Christmas ice storm of 2013 off a cheap $75.00 1600/800 watt Coleman inverter and my Toyota Tacoma. A while back I got bored and made a inverter generator from a riding lawn mower and gm 1 wire alternator the Coleman inverter and my boat deep cycle battery.



My friend bought a house that has an outlet right next to the garage door that he could never figure out. I did some wireing for him and noticed the shutoff next to his panel, going out that plug. I told him that the people he bought his place from probably had a camper with a larger generator. It looks like if you throw that shutoff, and turn off the main, that it powers half of his electrical panel. I told him to geta camper and he can use it for a guest house, and a power source.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2014)

Vibes said:


> Hows the fishing?



Slow lately, think the fish are frozen, too!


----------



## Vibes (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Slow lately, think the fish are frozen, too!


 I almost went fishing yesterday below the dam on the Allegheny river. The water looked low and there is a good bit of open water still. Then I caught myself, because I haven't bought a 2014 license yet.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 27, 2014)

A lot of people can not afford to have the oil truck pull into their driveway as most companies won't deliver less than 100 gals. Sometimes their are lines of guys with blue 5 gallon jugs at the kero pump.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 27, 2014)

Vibes said:


> I used to burn quite a bit of Kerosene. I had a Kerosun Director, and a Kerosun Omni. They were very good heaters and I heated my whole house with just those 2. I burned about 12 gallons a week.
> 
> I quit using them, when the price of Kerosene went up rapidly. But since all fuel went up so much it probably evened out. Plus, when I went to buy replacement wicks, the new wicks were loosely woven, and didn't burn off the vapors as well.
> 
> ...




Have a backup for the cellar. 

Maybe if we we see -40 Fo or more might be needed.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 27, 2014)

Vibes said:


> I used to burn quite a bit of Kerosene. I had a Kerosun Director, and a Kerosun Omni. They were very good heaters and I heated my whole house with just those 2. I burned about 12 gallons a week.
> 
> I quit using them, when the price of Kerosene went up rapidly. But since all fuel went up so much it probably evened out. Plus, when I went to buy replacement wicks, the new wicks were loosely woven, and didn't burn off the vapors as well.
> 
> ...




Have a backup for the cellar. 

Maybe if we we see -40 Fo or more might be needed.


----------



## brandon s (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I need a good kerosene heater. Any ideas which one to get?
I want to buy one but I'm confused with all the information I'm reading on reviews.
Are they safe to use? It is my priority because of the kids around my house.
Can anyone tell me which one is good to buy in this review? 
Great kerosene heaters
Thanks.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 1, 2017)

I think if you have kids around and plan on using this to heat a living space it's best to make sure you go with a direct vent style heater. I personally prefer propane as it's seems to be less maintenance in the long run with little overall added cost. I had a couple toyotomi kero heaters and although the we're great heaters and extremely efficent I'll still take a rinnai any day of the week. I bought this little guy for $300 used with everything to hook it up. I also have its little brother and big brother up to camp.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 1, 2017)

We used to use 2 Kerosun heaters to heat our 42' trailer for deer camp. They do smell even if you are careful. If you spill the stuff on you it's a pain getting it off. The trailer originally had a kerosene furnace that worked great. Several years ago we got a Mr Buddy propane heater and never looked back. One heater heats the whole trailer, doesn't smell bad, and is certified for indoor use, Joe.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 1, 2017)

The smell can cause issues with some people. I have a couple friends who get whopping head aches almost instantly if they are around Kerosun heaters.


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 1, 2017)

I've got a pair of Kerosun heaters, an old Omni 15 that is handy to sit in the middle of a room, or garage, or my sun room in the winter for heat in a 360° sweep. And, I have a larger reflector Kerosun that is nice to sit against a wall and let the heat reflect onto a specific area. Both are used primarily to heat shop/garage in the winter. Both have been pressed into service a couple times in the past few years when we've lost electric for extended periods during the winter due to storm damage.






Kero has become hard to find around here too. And a couple years ago I bought what was labeled as Kerosene at a gas station but turned out to be un-taxed diesel for off-road use. completely ruined the wick, and sent waves of soot smoke. I guess it at least killed the bugs in the garage for a while. I did a complete disassembly, and clean up and put in a new wick and it is good as new.

Finally, here in PA the Lowe's stores and various farm stores, like Tractor Supply sell super clean K-1, but it is very expensive.


----------



## mohick (Feb 2, 2017)

sure use it for main heat source @ 10$ gallon what could be better !!!!!!!!!!! hahahahha


----------



## mesupra (Feb 2, 2017)

If you can stock up on propane during the summer its a pretty reasonable fuel. Nice thing its most the propane heaters use very little electricity and can be easily run during power outages with an inverter or a small generator


----------



## mesupra (Feb 2, 2017)

How is that not constructive, it clearly points out that kerosene is not the most affordable fuel choice, albeit with a little sarcasm.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 2, 2017)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 330129
> I have used a kerosene fired Toyostove laser monitor heater for many years. They are very efficient, no smell ever and put out 40,000 btu's. with a fan forced blower. Also bought 2 used units from a local school dept. when they upgraded to a boiler system. That should tell you how safe they are to operate. Price new back then was around $2000. They throw out serious heat and are used in thousands of rental units in my area. Many are propane fired, but I prefer kerosene.



Didn't know those existed in Maine. They are super common here. Work well.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 2, 2017)

dave_dj1 said:


> mainwoods, is that unit vented? I think a vented unit like a monitor is fine and they just sip the fuel.
> dave



Yes, vented outside and also pulls combustion air from outside.
Our rental house is heated with one, uses maybe 400 gal a winter.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 2, 2017)

Yea toyotomi lazers are really common here in Maine. They are a great little heater, its amazing how long and how much heat they can produce with only a cup full kero. However as I get 99% of my heat from wood I find propane to make more sense. I actually had a toyo semi on demand water heater too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2017)

We had one years ago, used it one winter. Kerosene went up to unreal prices and the smell was a killer for us. Think it's in the attic of the barn covered up. It will stay there.


----------



## GVS (Feb 3, 2017)

MofoG23 said:


> We recently picked up a NG wall heater (30,000 btu) for the finished basement as we primarily heat with wood on the main floor - basement would turn into a fridge during the winter months.
> 
> I have to say I'm very impressed with this unit - seems to just sip the NG but keeps the basement nice and warm (on the lowest setting). In addition to burning wood and having a generator for the furnace, this is part of our "backup plan" as it should have no problem keeping the house from freezing if things go bad (and I run outta wood for some reason).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Natural-Blue-Flame/dp/B000UPR5TO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390835293&sr=8-1&keywords=wall heater natural gas


Had one of those in propane.Pushed heat in a big way(30000 BTU) in a well insulated 24 X18 ft. building.Very efficient! Only problem-MOISTURE!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 3, 2017)

mesupra said:


> Yea toyotomi lazers are really common here in Maine. They are a great little heater, its amazing how long and how much heat they can produce with only a cup full kero. However as I get 99% of my heat from wood I find propane to make more sense. I actually had a toyo semi on demand water heater too.



I'd never heard of them before. I had to explain to my parents too. I grew up in Maine, parents still live there.


----------

